# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  My Frogs Habitat

## NP

Is this a good habitat for my frogs?

Any improvments i could make without spending money?

What type of frog do i have?

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

What country are you in?

If in the US, with the camera angles I have, I would want to call it Rana pretiosa (Oregon spotted frog).  If that is the case, put the frog back where you found it, they are in danger of extinction. In fact, report where you found the frog to your local fish and wildlife service.

If you are somewhere in europe... knowing what frog it is may require knowing what country so I can narrow it down.

As far as the habitat, a lid would be nice.  You may want to grab a ceramic flower pot and break it in half (down the side) so the frog has places to hide.  Oh and duck weed.  Lots and lots of duck weed. A few extra land areas would be good too.

----------


## NP

yes we are in the U.K. Any other ideas, thanks.

----------


## NP

why do we need duck weed? i could go to my neighbours pond and get some, but how much would i need?

----------


## Iratus ranunculus

It provides cover for the frog.  Helps them feel safe.

If you live in the UK, then it is Rana temporaria.

----------


## NP

How do you tell the diffrence between the male and female, as we caught an other one which is bigger and is lighter brown.

----------


## John Clare

I've set your country - it is required by our rules when you sign up.

Males are smaller, tend to have darker undersides and throats, even slightly bluish.  There may still be traces of nuptial pads on the thumbs so see if one has thicker thumbs than the other.

Common Frogs (that is what you have) are not very aquatic and they would do better in a terrestrial setup.  They tend to be pretty nervous captives though and often hurt their noses from jumping into the sides of terrariums attempting to escape or in fright.  If you want to keep them in a terrarium, it needs to be pretty large, with lots of cover spots.  Overall, at least in my experience, and lord knows I tried for much of my childhood, this species makes one of the worst frog pets going.  If you really would like an interesting frog pet, I suggest you get a tree frog or even an African Bullfrog (not American).

----------


## johannanick

How come common frogs aret good pets?

----------


## John Clare

Please read the preceding post - it's explained in black and white.

----------

